
AWS London Region (eu-west-2) now available - raidan
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/regional-product-services/
======
OJFord
That product x region matrix...

How many products is 'enough' for Amazon, before they begin to consolidate?

I can't be alone in thinking the vast range is off-putting, not to mention the
more range there is the more AWS-specific it is, making it simultaneously
harder and more important to figure out the right choice...

~~~
Johnny555
Can't you just pick the product that does what you want? If you need a WAF,
use their WAF, if you just need a load balancer, then use an ELB. If you need
a data warehouse, use Redshift, if you just need to make simple queries
against data stored in S3, use Athena.

Having a wide range of products at a variety of price points and capabilities
sounds better than a "one size fits most" approach.

~~~
hug
There are reasons to be alarmed at the "throw stuff at the wall and see what
sticks" approach.

Like perhaps you decide to use a product that they're not particularly
interested in supporting very well, and a year later they decide to shutter
the service which performs a crucial role in your environment...

I am not suggesting that Amazon is actually going to do this, but it's
certainly more likely than, say, EC2 going away.

~~~
alexbilbie
Aside from SimpleDB which was replaced by DynamoDB and Elasticache I'm not
aware of any withdrawn services in AWS' history

~~~
andrioni
Elasticache is still there, and it is still getting updates and new features:
Redis got bumped to 3.2 a few months ago, and they also added managed sharding
support.

------
peteretep
Is there any obvious reason why the services currently available are so
limited as compared to eu-west-1? Would we expect it just to grow with time?

~~~
vacri
Yes, this is the way regions develop. The grandpappy with everything is us-
east-1 (well, historically anyway, which is why it also gets all the
outages...), and the services slowly migrate out to other regions from there.
You'll see new regions start to pile on services as time goes on.

Often they'll just pop into existence quietly. Our Sydney setup only had two
AZs, and a few months ago, I noticed a third one. No idea when that came to
life, but it would have been useful a year before :)

~~~
softawre
Huh. Same with us, got bit by only 2 AZs in Sydney.

By chance did your company just get acquired? :)

~~~
vacri
Nope. No business-side changes for a year or so...

------
raidan
Looks like they have just officially announced it on their blog.[0]

[0] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-london-
region/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-london-region/)

------
mappu
Following the new AWS Canada region a week earlier.

An application i maintain at $DAYJOB has a drop-down selection for AWS region
and i have periodically updated the list of possible values. Is it idiomatic
for end-user software to manually enter the endpoint?

~~~
JimmyAustin
Probably depends on how technically adept your users are. You are probably
going to want to validate the inputs anyway.

Thought about just hooking it up to the API?

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/APIReference/API_De...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/APIReference/API_DescribeRegions.html)

------
dx034
Any idea where the datacentres are? I know that amazon doesn't disclose it,
but should be noticable to have 2-3 new huge data centres? Would guess 1 AZ in
Slough and the other one in the docklands (if they have 2AZs)?

~~~
jonatron
They appear to have 2x100G links at LINX to Slough Equinix, so I'd guess they
have at least 1 AZ in Slough space leased from Equinix. I hope they know that
Slough isn't in London.

------
Bino
It's nice AWS focuses more in the EU. But how does AWS align with EU data
protection laws now and in near future (in the regards of being a American
company operating in the EU).

~~~
spamlord
Responsibility is on the AWS customer to abide by data sovereignty laws that
may apply to them.

------
LeicaLatte
Is this backdoor-ready to comply with UK's recent tech laws?

------
djhworld
Shame to see Lambda isn't supported yet, guess it will come soon.

------
atonse
I was wondering why so many announcements of non US data centers all of a
sudden, in some cases very limited. My guess is that Trump winning has
accelerated demand for companies to move their data off US property, and cloud
providers are scrambling to meet that demand.

~~~
nindalf
I don't think so. Planning, constructing a data center and setting up all the
hardware within and the connectivity to the data center is a massive
investment of time and resources. These newly announced centers have been in
the pipeline for a long time, long before anyone had any idea about the
outcome of the election.

The more likely cause was that cloud providers could see the trend towards
countries instituting data residency requirements, which was clear last year.

~~~
Slippery_John
New regions seem to be announced well ahead of time [0] though I'm not sure
how far in advance. I think I recall seeing the London region months ago.

[0]: [https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-
infrastructure/](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/)

------
nodesocket
Here is a list of all AWS regions where EC2 is supported, since I have to
support new regions for my own startup
([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)).

UPDATED: I also added the hourly cost (in US dollars) of a c4.large instance
in each region to compare. I picked c4.large since it's a nice starter
instance for "webish" workloads.

    
    
      $0.10 - US East (N. Virginia) [us-east-1]
      $0.10 - US East (Ohio) [us-east-2]
      $0.124 - US West (N. California) [us-west-1]
      $0.10 - US West (Oregon) [us-west-2]
      $0.11 - Canada (Central) [ca-central-1]
      $0.11 - Asia Pacific (Mumbai) [ap-south-1]
      $0.114 - Asia Pacific (Seoul) [ap-northeast-2]
      $0.115 - Asia Pacific (Singapore) [ap-southeast-1]
      $0.13 - Asia Pacific (Sydney) [ap-southeast-2]
      $0.126 - Asia Pacific (Tokyo) [ap-northeast-1]
      $0.114 - EU (Frankfurt) [eu-central-1]
      $0.113 - EU (Ireland) [eu-west-1]
      $0.119 - EU (London) [eu-west-2]
      $0.155 - South America (Sao Paulo) [sa-east-1]

~~~
smegel
Are there regions that don't support EC2?

~~~
Johnny555
I think his goal was to advertise his company, not impart knowledge.

